
Live streaming meets shopping - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/live-shopping
======
cprayingmantis
State side the "pearl party" streams would be a good demographic to target.
Most of these pearl parties are run by folks keeping up with everything on
paper or spreadsheets at best. They also have a really awkward way of chatting
and doing roll call for people so you could potentially eliminate that.

~~~
pjc50
These things? [http://www2.pearlescence.co.uk/blog/world-of-pearls/pearl-
op...](http://www2.pearlescence.co.uk/blog/world-of-pearls/pearl-opening-
parties-new-scam/)

Reminds me of videogame streamers opening crates; a similar kind of thing that
relies on the thrill of gambling with opaque odds.

------
theprop
This is a great idea. QVC does billions a year in revenues.

~~~
lsaferite
This was my exact thought, the modern re-imagining of QVC.

